# Punjab Shiv Sena Activist Offers To Hang Militant Bhullar



## Archived_Member16 (May 30, 2011)

May 30, 2011

*Punjab Shiv Sena activist offers to hang militant Bhullar*

Agencies Posted: May 30, 2011 at 1514 hrs






*
Chandigarh:* With political parties in Punjab demanding clemency for death row convict Khalistan militant Devinder Pal Singh Bhullar, a 39-year-old Shiv Sena activist today offered his services to hang the ultra. 

Rajeev Tandon from Ludhiana moved a plea to the Prime Minister offering his services to hang Bhullar.

"I am prepared to hang Bhullar free of cost," said Tandon, who is also incharge of Punjab's Shiv Sena affairs. 

Targeting the political parties in Punjab over their stand on the issue, he said: "Both the SAD and the Congress in Punjab are siding with Bhullar keeping view the February Assembly polls in the state," he alleged. 

"It's surprising that political leaders in Punjab want to save Bhullar as he is a Sikh," he said. 

Both Punjab Congress and the ruling Shiromani Akali Dal want Bhullar's death sentence to be commuted to life in prison. Various Sikh bodies including the Dal Khalsa have petitioned the President raised the same demand.

President Pratibha Patil had on May 26 rejected the mercy petition of Bhullar, a member of Khalistan Liberation Force (KLF). 

Bhullar was sentenced to death by a trial court on August 25, 2001 for plotting terror attacks on Punjab SSP Sumedh Singh Saini in 1991 and the then Youth Congress head M S Bitta in 1993.

*source:* http://www.indianexpress.com/news/punjab-shiv-sena-activist-offers-to-hang-militant-bhullar/797168/


----------



## Ambarsaria (May 30, 2011)

Rajeev Tandon ji from Ludhiana should apply for the job (Executioner) and he perhaps will not qualify for it either.  Executions are governed by law and not personal hate.  A psycho test perhaps will show major psychological issues with such a character including hate of non-Hindus as a personality flaw.
May his God give him wisdom so that he does not malign his God's name.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 30, 2011)

Will he also hang the saadhvis and swamis who bombed mandirs and mosques and falsely implicated others...


----------



## Harry Haller (May 31, 2011)

Rajeev Tandonji, 

if it were not for people like you, I would be proud to call myself indian, and not just punjabi


----------



## davinderdhanjal (May 31, 2011)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   </w:Compatibility>   <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel>  </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0cm; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:10.0pt; 	font-family:"Times New Roman";} </style> <![endif]-->  This person wants to help and does not want to be paid to make martyr of an innocent person who cannot be found to be guilty of any proven crime by Indian justice system. 

He may be misguided and should be pointed to help hang the two judges who can make a judgement without evidence and procedural accuracy. 

This will help a larger community and cost no money and reduce errors in dispensing punishment.


----------



## jasbirkaleka (May 31, 2011)

There are many many Rajeev Tandons roaming about. They are pathetic sick people, infected with inferiority

complex, though they masquerade as superiors,which makes them hate other religions.

Instead of hatred we should pity them.


----------

